# NT's + OCD and germophobia



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> I am not germophobic, but I totally feel this. The only people I will drink after are my children and my husband. Even then, I make a note of which side of the glass they drank from so I don't put my mouth on it.
> 
> I hate hate hate public restrooms. If we are on a road trip I would almost prefer to pee outside than use a seat in a public restroom. And they say that the faucets are just as bad as the seats.
> 
> My brother in ENTP and he feels the same way about strange girls.


Well it's good to know I'm not alone!


----------

